# General > Music >  Piano / Keyboard Lessons Wanted

## Camra

Anyone out there take lessons for children/teenagers ?

Wick area

PM me 

regards

----------


## ceol

Hi Camra, I tried to PM you as requested but the forum informs me that your PM box is full  I hope you don't mind if I reply here.

Just wondering if you have found someone. If so, please skip over the following paragraphs!  :Smile:  If not, I am currently available to take on new piano/keyboard pupils.

I started keyboard lessons at age 5 with Addie Harper Jnr, and later took extra piano lessons from Ruth Ferguson. I have been teaching music for 10+ years, with 20+ years public performance experience. This includes many musical genres: from classical, to 60s rock, current pop chart songs, and traditional Scottish. I have been the musical director at the _Wick Players_ since 2015, which requires a lot of musical arrangement, teaching, recording and performing. I play in several bands, including _The Addie Harper Band_, _The North Coast Fiddlers_ and _Doon Major_, as well as providing some of the accompaniment at the _Wick Accordion and Fiddle Club_ and the _Caithness Music Festival_. I tutor regularly for _Fèis Ghallaibh_ and _Fèis Chataibh_, and for _Fèis Rois_ who send tutors to most of the primary schools in Caithness. I coach the young trad band _Na Caileagan_, who have recently become a popular choice for concerts and cèilidh dances.

With this range of experience, I am comfortable teaching pupils of all ages and abilities. I am able to give my pupils the opportunity to gain experience in public performance in a number of settings.

Contact details are all on my site  rsmts.com
Please do get in touch if you have any enquiries. My preference an email to rs@rsmts.com or a text or WhatsApp to my mobile number. I always return phone calls, but cannot always answer them immediately if I am teaching or playing.

Thanks for your time!  :Smile:

----------

